# Urinary problems and IBS???



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Just wondering if anyone has any information between IBS and urinary problems. I'm not having any stomach problems since this burning and pain started south the tummy!!!I contribute my IBS to abnormal nerve activity. O.K, I've been to 5 urologist visits, ultrasounds, tests, tests, etc... NO IC, no infection, no stones, no tumors!!! Same report I always got with IBS tests... SO, I have to wonder if I am suffering from nerve irritation of somekind. If anyone knows of the relationship of IBS and urinary disorders, PLEASE let me know...------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## Pussycat (May 21, 1999)

I don't have any scientific specifics, but there is a long established link between urinary problems and IBS. I get a lot of burning (without infection), and the doc tells me a lot of people have an 'irritable bladder', causing burning, frequency, and all the symptoms of infection. I also went through a cystoscopy without any results of note, and an urethra stretching 'just in case'. My comments are unrepeatable for going through that for nothing. I hope this helps you stop feeling isolated - I can sympathize!


----------



## Proud_Canadian (Jun 22, 2000)

There is a phenomenon known as Irritable or Spastic Bladder which often but not always acoompanies an Irritable or Spastic Bowel or Colon. I suffered with it for years, (the bladder part) but am recovered finally from that much.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I think researchers are beginning to realize that there is a connection. Theories I've heard include a dysfunction of the autonomic nervous system causing both bowel and bladder to function spasmically...that the same muscles control both bladder and bowels...that both IBS and bladder problems may be symptoms of a larger disease process such as fibromyalgia, lupus or endometriosis...cross-infection of the bladder with bowel bacteria due to diarrhea...and candida overgrowth...that IBS sufferers are simply more sensitive to pain...take your pick.


----------



## JimGym (Sep 21, 1999)

Bkitts, I peek in from time to time; read your post and wanted to reply. When my IBS became overwhelming, I began to have blood in my urine. They did their tests from parasites to tumors to cancer to infection to yeast to fungus to ad nauseum; which of course, turned up NOTHING. After ruling out everything they concluded that it was irritation. I had a few more episodes which as you can imagine are quite scary with the final one being on the day my father died back in February. There is a definite correlation between IBS and urinary problems..Good luck Jim------------------OF all the Divine qualities, the GREATEST of those is COMPASSION and TRIUMPH of the human spirit!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Yes I have bowel and bladder problems it is the smooth muscle which controls them both. I am on an elimination diet, since eliminating grains, the burning has stopped and the pain is less. Also onion also caused the smooth muscle to go into spasm causing bladder burning and bowel. I never thought it would be onion.Try writing a diary. As onion was a problem I have excluded all of the onion family. I shall continue to do this with the various food groups. This is the only thing so far that is really helping. My pelvic pain is so much less now! yes this is long and tedious but I am determined. I have also cut out all the foods that I eat regularly and am eating unusual foods, this is working very well. I am also making sure I do not each too much of one food either.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful replies!!! I feel much more encouraged... Glad to know I'm not alone with these 2 ailments....------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

I have been diagnosed as having cystitis and take 2 medications for it when it flares up. I do think there is a connection between my IBS and the pressure I get on my bladder but my gastro, urologist, and gynecologist all said there's no connection. Then again, what do they know?!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Bump!!!------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Well this may sound a bit crazy but have you thought of trying Saw Palmetto which is an herb given to men for Prostate health. One day my hubby and I were sitting at the table and I was complaining about frequent urination and he said to me why didn't I try the Saw Plametto which was helping him. I said that was for men and we joked about he may find me peeing standing up or not complaining about the toilet seat being up but then I looked up what I could find and I did see it might be a solution for women also. I did try it and it has seemed to help. I just take 1 160 mg softgel daily. Things are much improved and I noticed it after about 3 or 4 days.Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

could this have sometihg to do w/ urinating alot?? i feel like im going every 5 min!!


----------



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

BKitts..Absolutely connected..I've been diagnosed with "intersitial cystitis" which for me is just another name for irritable bladder..I have come to the conclusion after 13 years that ibs and bladder all have to do with pelvic floor dysfunction and spastic floor muscles...when I have a bladder attack I can calm it with a muscle relaxer like flexeril or better yet see the osteopath who can de spasm those muscles...so there is nerve stuff involved ...it's so obvious but the docs can't seem to see it!!!!!!good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

I also have had urinary problems as long as I've had Ibs. Interesting --- I take a low dose of xanax everyday. I found it not only helped lessen the ibs attacks but it also made my bladder symptoms ( you feel like you have an infection but you don't) vanish. Now sometimes I will get those bladder symptoms but not as severe.


----------



## Proud_Canadian (Jun 22, 2000)

Another common problem is a spastic/irritable bladder which is often seen in spastic/irriatable bowel patients, and sometimes in normal people.quite common, not to worry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

I am so glad to happen across this message board. My IBS has been an issue for about 2 years now, and I thought it was something only women suffered from. I also experience the urinary pains, and wasn't sure if it was related. Reading all your comments, it sounds like it may be. Anyone have any recommendations what men can take for this? Thanks


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

I've noticed when I have to take the antispasmodics for my IBS I also get relief from the constant urination urge especially in the morning hours. When I am on the IBS meds I don't get the frequent urges and can wait a respectable amount of time between bathroom visits. Otherwise, my mornings especially are spent visiting the throne room every half hour or so. Afternoons aren't so bad.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I too have an 'irritable' bladder, in that I often need to urinate and often feel the urgent need to even when it's just a drop or two. I put this down to overactive nerve stimulation, which for me is a part of ME/CFS.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Thank you everybody for these GREAT responses!!! I take a very low dose of klonopin (cousin of xanax) most days of the week which has always helped with the IBS and helps somewhat with the urinary problems too. I'm sure this is some kind of nerve damage, abnormal nerve firing, nerve something, stressful body, who knows what else!!! I"m just glad to find others here that share with this same problem I have!!!! I'll tell you this, those tests for us guys with urinary problems are one huge PAIN!!! Some things just don't fit!!! And then your left with the famous doctor reply, "nothings wrong, don't know what to tell you." Boy, how many times have I heard that from GI to GI to GI to internist, etc.... And now, this!!! Ok, I'm a little frustrated I admit. Looking back, my aunt had a burning bladder from age 29 after her mother died and went through this same thing, doc to doc. After several years, she was put on valuim, gosh, I think it had just come out too!!! Anyway, she had to pretty much take it off and on till she died last year at 71. I see some genetic connection, my cousin has the same bladder problem too, and 2 of my other cousins have extreme cases of IBS!!! I know that many books on IBS mention irritable bladder. Guess this all goes back to the big brain and the little brain theory... I just started taking clonidine which is a blood pressure medication that I researched and found to be successful in some people with IBS. For me, my blood pressure was around 150/90, so I figured might as well give it a try. One thing I've noticed, I'm much calmer and my blood pressure is down around 125/70. This stuff is used for many uses, one being for pain in people who don't react to narcotics. Interesting stuff, but wouldn't advise it too anyone unless they are dealing with increased level of blood pressure. ------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

On hindsight, I think I had irritable bladder about a year before I developed irritable bowel. My doctors all said they are related too. I have urinal frequency/urgency problems. I was given medication like Hytrin, but I hate the idea of having to take them long term.<< SiMoN >>


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Don't know if this has any relevance or not, but yesterday I discovered that my constant bladder/urethral pain seems to go away when I lie on my stomach. It's worst when sitting. Strange, huh? Only problem is that lying on my front makes my back hurt something fierce. All this makes me think there's some nerve or muscle problem contributing to it. Maybe to the IBS too?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2000)

I have similar problems. My IBS is causing the Pelvis Floor muscles to spasm which causes urinary frequency/spasm. I have just started working with a Physical Therapist doing e-stim, biofeedback and myofacial release (ouch). Too early to tell but I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

The worse part of this is that I feel like I have to go even after I go!!! Drives me crazy!!! none of the antispas meds do anything for this feeling. I've tried every med for it, but still I sit here feeling like I've never finished, and that I need to go. And of course, the more thinking about it, then the cycle begins!!! Anyone had any luck with anything that supresses this feeling to go every minute???My klonopin I take for IBS helped greatly with stomach pain which was constant without relief, but I have to take more of it to touch this urinary problem...------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

bkitts, have you gotten yourself checked for other possible causes? Does anybody know what are the tests we should go through before we conclude it's due to our IBS?<< SiMoN >>


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I don't know what else you check for... Had all the urology tests just like the GI tests. Everything is always normal. Very frustrating. I'm sure there's more I could do with my emotional well being, dieting, and exercise, but I get so bumbed out I don't feel like the discipline as needed. WHO KNOWS? Maybe a Neurologist....


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Interesting stuff -- and I feel for those of you suffering with this stuff. I, too, for AGES have had an irritable bladder and burning (but NOT ever when urinating) in the whole bladder/pelvic region -- plus other yucky symptoms. Though I didn't have all the typical UTI symptoms, turns out I DID have a UTI! Found out accidentally, when some bacteria was finally found in a routine urinalysis then a culture done. Have been treated and doing much better! Funny how other earlier urinalyses never showed anything (unless they were haphazardly done or the technicians weren't looking for bacteria or the infection was dormant at the time). Also funny how I'd try to tell doctors all my symptoms, esp. my gyno, and nobody would ever think to give me a good urinalysis and culture until recently!







Plus, an earlier blood count did not indicate infection going on in my body, hmmm. I even told my new doctor a couple months ago that my lymph nodes had been hurting, and he said no big deal I also feel kinda dumb....I thought I might have a UTI a long time ago but decided, based on symptoms and patterns, etc., that I had either irritable/inflammatory bladder w/no infection or other weird nerve stuff going on or.... So, it pays to persist and keep questioning yourself -- as well as the docs and maybe even the tests!I agree that IBS and other GI problems and bladder problems may be closely linked in various ways, as you've described already. I also believe that, well before actual bladder infection, I had a bit of "basic" irritable bladder directly associated with my IBS (or, in retrospect, other bowel problems -- another story). Keep plugging along....


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

As far as I can remember, I only had one urine test and the doctor said he will check for infection. When that came back negative, he just wrote it off as irritable bladder. I think I should pay him another visit, or better still consult a 2nd opinion! Thanks for all your advice!<< SiMoN >>


----------

